

Sharing block lists to help make Twitter safer - waffle_ss
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/sharing-block-lists-to-help-make-twitter-safer

======
feld
Is there an API to automate it? :-)

~~~
ymuzikant
Sure. Check out the following link:
[http://automateitapp.com/plugins/automateit-plugin-
developer...](http://automateitapp.com/plugins/automateit-plugin-developer-
guide/)

